# Steering angle sensor



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

So I've got my ESP light on full time. I recently did a front brake swap and a steering rack at the same time. When I put everything back together my alignment was out, got that dialed in. The ESP light comes on full time and every once and a while i'll get the abs and hard red exclamation (fault in the brake system) light with the cluster beeping. (a couple times over the last week. only after start up and slow driving in my parkade) Its been like this for a week or so. The ESP light is on full time. I can clear it with the vag com but it comes back right away. 

When I vagcom it I get:

ESP 20 CAN V005
P/N 8N0 907 379E
Coding: 18446, WSC: 01236

00778 155
Steering Agnle Sensor -G85
Implausible signal (sporadic)

The part number above comes up as ABS Pump. Everything worked fine until I did the work. So i'm kind of doubting its a pump. I've read some threads about similar issues potentially being the brake light switch, pitch and roll sensors G200, ABS Sensors, steering angle sensor under the steering wheel. From the info above does any of these sensors sound like the culprit? Not sure if I want to swap out an ABS pump as my first thing to replace. Or is it as simple as trying to calibrate steering wheel sensor the vagcom? (which I didn't have to do last time subframe was out on steering issues)

Thoughts?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

"sporadic" or "intermittent"?

Intermittent usually means that the connection for the sensor was interrupted, but is now reading fine.. 

Did you remove the steering wheel at all?

Can you read the angle of the steering wheel when it's centered? What's the value?

The flashing brake light and abs usually indicates that more than one abs sensor isn't giving a reading. If there is only one sensor not working, then you'll just have a solid yellow abs light.

Since you put a different brake setup on, you may just have to check the connections at the wheel bearing housing. I had a hard time reconnecting mine a few weeks ago because the little barbed piece went inside the plug instead of outside and it wouldn't make a connection.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

You are trying to reset your steering angle sensor and it is too far out to read which is why it says implausible signal. It is possible that you have your steering wheel 360 degrees out. I know that sounds impossible but go the screen where you can read the angle sensor and see what it says. It should be near zero when your wheels are straight but if it says something like + 360 that means you got it out one full turn. The easiest way to fix this is to watch the sensor reading and turn your wheels till it goes to zero, lock the steering wheel in that position by looping the seatbelt through it and back into the seat. Now pop your column linkage at the bottom, the one bolt and pull it off the rack. Get out of the car and turn your rims into a straight line by hand (kind of hard on pavement but it will go) and once they are straight pop the column back onto the rack. Then you can drive in a straight line and do the steering angle reset procedure to get it exactly to zero when your wheels are pointed straight. It just won't let you do it when you are too far out of range. Any place that does alignments should reset your steering angle sensor and should have warned you that you were too far off as alignments are performed with the wheel locked in the centered position which is why I suspect you are one full turn out. I would do this before proceeding with any of the abs fault stuff as the G85 steering angle being off can throw off all sorts of things.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

bwdz said:


> You are trying to reset your steering angle sensor and it is too far out to read which is why it says implausible signal. It is possible that you have your steering wheel 360 degrees out. I know that sounds impossible but go the screen where you can read the angle sensor and see what it says. It should be near zero when your wheels are straight but if it says something like + 360 that means you got it out one full turn. The easiest way to fix this is to watch the sensor reading and turn your wheels till it goes to zero, lock the steering wheel in that position by looping the seatbelt through it and back into the seat. Now pop your column linkage at the bottom, the one bolt and pull it off the rack. Get out of the car and turn your rims into a straight line by hand (kind of hard on pavement but it will go) and once they are straight pop the column back onto the rack. Then you can drive in a straight line and do the steering angle reset procedure to get it exactly to zero when your wheels are pointed straight. It just won't let you do it when you are too far out of range. Any place that does alignments should reset your steering angle sensor and should have warned you that you were too far off as alignments are performed with the wheel locked in the centered position which is why I suspect you are one full turn out. I would do this before proceeding with any of the abs fault stuff as the G85 steering angle being off can throw off all sorts of things.


This sounds about right. I know I had a b!tch of a time getting the column shaft back together and may have rotated it out a full turn by mistake. I'm going to try this before I go crazy else where. Appreciate the reply.

On that note should the steering column be hard to put back on to the rack? I seriously struggled with it. is there a trick to it?


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

For some reason I had to tap on mine a bit but it wasn't crazy hard, there is not a lot of room to swing a hammer down there. Just a couple of taps and it goes down over the splines.


----------

